# Several dogs missing after crocs spotted



## News Bot (Jan 19, 2009)

*Published:* 19-Jan-09 11:47 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A TRAP has been set to catch a second crocodile near a small island in Queensland's far north.

*Read More...*


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 19, 2009)

***, they are being euthd because they are eating?
It's a dog, not a person, I don't see how they deserve to live more than a croc. The crocs were here 1st.
I love dogs, but I dont believe crocs should be killed because over 1.


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 19, 2009)

Dogs should be kept contained. Then the dogs can't harass wildlife and the croc can't eat them - a win-win situation.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 19, 2009)

As its a small island there wouldnt be much big game there for them to hunt.
If the residents of the Island locked up their dogs, the crocs may move on by themselves due to lack of food.

Sadly Crocs of this size cant be re-located, they will always find their way home, its their territory. Although if the food source is limited, they will find a new territory elsewhere.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 19, 2009)

what?

its bad enough they get put down when stupid people decide to swim in their domain, crocs need to eat too!!


----------



## EnzyOne (Jan 19, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> Dogs should be kept contained. Then the dogs can't harass wildlife and the croc can't eat them - a win-win situation.



Totally agreed. :x


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 19, 2009)

:evil: I just hate it hen a native animal gets killed because dog owners are too lazy to keep them in the house!!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE=pythonmum;1354418]Dogs should be kept contained. Then the dogs can't harass wildlife and the croc can't eat them - a win-win situation.[/QUOTE]

Totally agree!!! 

I live the philosophy of that guy who was taken by a shark a few weeks ago... he said that if we invade their domain, then we have to accept that it's just natural they will see us a nothing more than food. Same goes in this case

Why should an animal have to die simply because it was only doing what was it's natural instinct? If we, or our animals happen to be handy when they are hungry, then tough for us or our animals!!!! We, and our animals are also PART of the food chain in those circumstances! ......it's nature!!!!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 20, 2009)

Dogs arnt on top of the food chain in the animalo kingdom,they sumwhere inbetween!...in south africa where i lived,dogs are constantly taken by leopards,nile crocs,rock pythons and even the locals..eccept we dindt cull or interfear with natures cycle.that was that,to bad soo sad!..this aus goverment needs to get more down with the inviroment alot more and alot more funding needs to be put to it,and people need to accept and educate themselves about the habits of these magnificent reptiles if living in the same areas as theses creatures have been for millions of years!..peace!


----------

